# Plumbed in Rocket - Stiffer Group Lever?



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi all, finally got the Rocket plumbed in today, got a BWT filter in place with pressure regulated to 3 bar. Switched the machine from reservoir to inlet, turned on and water is flowing nicely at 9.5bars.

One thing I've noticed is the lever for the group is now stiffer than before - not an issue in terms of use and I think it's just because it's essentially become a tap for 3 bars of water, but just wanted to see what other people thought, does that sound normal?

I've taken a few pics along the way so will try and get them up later. Thanks!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mine was plumbed in from the beginning so I can't say but makes sense as it will be 3 bar from around 45 degrees on the lever won't it.

Interestingly I've set my mains feed to 2 bar. Pre infusion crazy quick plumbed in - though I've still not needed to do any main pressure only infusion.

Will be interesting to see what differences you find


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks Kenny, I'll be making coffee this afternoon so will see how it goes!

Unfortunately haven't managed to get the waste pipe quite right - why do they provide such flimsy bits of tubing?! I actually have the waste pipe going through the work surface, then back along the side of the sink (Belfast sink) into the sink overflow. Had to suck the first bit of water through to get all the air out, will that be OK do you think? Traditionally I guess they'd go down a lot lower to a proper plumbed in waste pipe.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The waste pipe should "drop" all the way from the machine to the sink, otherwise the waste water will back up.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Inglorious Alf said:


> Thanks Kenny, I'll be making coffee this afternoon so will see how it goes!
> 
> Unfortunately haven't managed to get the waste pipe quite right - why do they provide such flimsy bits of tubing?! I actually have the waste pipe going through the work surface, then back along the side of the sink (Belfast sink) into the sink overflow. Had to suck the first bit of water through to get all the air out, will that be OK do you think? Traditionally I guess they'd go down a lot lower to a proper plumbed in waste pipe.


I never actually plumbed in the waste inglorious - but I know @MalcolmH has done an elegant solution. My machine is on different worktop to sink though next year i do want to drill hole in to worktop so it drops in to large tank or something.


----------



## Inglorious Alf (Jul 2, 2017)

espressotechno said:


> The waste pipe should "drop" all the way from the machine to the sink, otherwise the waste water will back up.


Thanks - after some adjusting it's now draining nicely!


----------

